# PC Beratung für Qutsider Profi



## Rhodanos213 (2. Januar 2012)

*PC Beratung für Qutsider Profi*

Hallo alle miteinander,

auch wenn es schon einen Tag alt ist, wünsche ich euch ein gesundes neues Jahr.

Tja und wer hätte es geahnt ich suche einen passenden PC für mich, habe die letzten Tage hier und anders wo die Thread´s gelesen und mir Test angeschaut und bin doch nicht viel schlauer als vorher. Naja einige Vorstellungen habe ich dann doch, aber ob diese gut sind bzw. Kompatibel zu einander .....

Deshalb würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr mal eine Auge drauf werft und mir noch ein, zwei Ratschläge gebt was optimiert werden kann.

Prozessor
Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155 
Mainboard
ASRock Z68 Pro3 Sockel 1155
MSI P67A-C45 (B3), Intel P67, ATX, DDR3  
Arbeitsspeicher
8GB-Kit GeIL Enhance Corsa PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)
Grafikkarte
Sapphire HD6870 1G GDDR5 PCI-E DL-DVI-I+SL-DVI-D / HDMI / DP
Festplatte
Hitachi DESKSTAR 7K1000.C 500GB, 16MB, SATA II, 8,9cm (3,5")
DVD-Brenner
LiteOn iHAS324-32 schwarz SATA Retail
Gehäuse
Antec Sonata III, ATX, 500 Watt                     benötigt man hierfür noch weitere Lüfter

Was noch wichtig zu wissen ist für mich benötige ich noch zusätzliche Kabel für die Komponeten ober werden die automatisch ausreichend mitgeliefert.

Beim Mainboard bin ich etwas unschlüssig welches von den beiden geeigneter ist. Auch beim Gehäuse weis ich nicht ob das Netzteil ausreicht bzw.wäre ich auch für andere Lösungen offen, wenn das Gehäuse und Netzteil nicht mehr als 100 € kostet, aussehen ist irrelevant hauptsache es ist funktional und klappert nicht zu laut .

Suche auch einen passenden Monitor zu dem PC, hab leider keine Vorstellung was derzeit üblich ist da ich erst jetzt den Röhrenmonitor hinter mir lasse, sollte so um die 150 € kosten und hauptsächlich zum Zocken und Filme schauen dienen.

Werde wohl noch etwas mit der Bestellung warten und hoffen, dass die Festplattenpreise etwas sinken und die Weihnachtsschnäppchen Saison vorbei geht, deshalb habe ich auch keinen festen Betrag genannt, aber die Preise für eure Alternativen sollten sich schon an den obrigen orientieren.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Shorty484 (2. Januar 2012)

In den Gehäusen sind meistens billige NoName Netzteile verbaut. Ich würde lieber ein Gehäuse ohne NT nehmen und dieses extra dazu kaufen. Z.B. von Corsair, Tagan, Seasonic.


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. Januar 2012)

Das sieht ganz gut aus. Als Mainboard ist z.B. das Gigabyte GA-Z68AP-D3 ganz gut, oder das ASUS P8P67, das ASROCK geht auch in Ordnung, ein Msi-Board würde ich persönlich nie nehmen. 
Ich nehme an, dass du später mal übertakten willst, wenn du die "K"-Version vom i5 und ein Z68 nimmst, oder?
Dazu wäre ein guter Kühler empfehlenswert, zB. der Scythe Mugen 3 oder der Thermalright HR-02 Macho.
Wenn du NICHT übertakten willst, dann kannst du den i5 2400 und ein H67-Board nehmen. Und wenn dich die Lautstärke des Boxed-Küphlers stört, dann nimm noch einen Scythe Katana 3 dazu.
Was das Gehäuse/Netzteil betrifft, kann ich Shorty nur zustimmen. Man kann alle Netzteile von Corsair, Cougar oder Antec nehmen.
Qualitativ noch besser wären dann Seasonic, Tagan und Enermax, sber die sind auch dementsprechend teurer.
Wenn du keinen Wert auf Aussehen legst, kann ich dir als Gehäuse den Xigmatek Asgard empfehlen und als Netzteil das Antec High Current Gamer 520W.


----------



## Rhodanos213 (2. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

danke für eure Antworten.

Übertakten wollte ich den PC nicht, dachte die K Version wäre einfach mit einem Lüfter.

Möchte mir aber gerne die Option zum aufrüsten des PC offen halten und dafür hab ich gelesen eignet sich der i5-2500 besser. Wäre denn der Intel Core i5-2500 Box, LGA1155 dann die bessere Alternative, Preis technisch macht das ca. 10 € aus (wäre dort dann ein Lüfter bei oder sollte ich generell ein Scythe Katana 3, für alle Sockel geeignet einbauen)

Hab mir mal das "Xigmatek Asgard" angesehen scheint ganz gut zu sein, aber die Luftzufuhr ist nicht so toll, was für zusätzliche Lüfter sollte man hier nehmen. Möchte bei Hardwareversand bestellen vielleicht könnt ihr mir da einige Lüfter empfehlen. Dazu würde ich dann das Corsair Builder Series CX500 V2, 500 Watt Netzteil nehmen oder gibt es da besser um die 50 €.

Außerdem suche ich ja noch einen Monitor für ca.150 € der hauptsächlich für Zocken und Filme schauen genutzt wird.


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. Januar 2012)

Der Boxed-Cooler ist so schon dabei, das "K" bedeutet einfach, dass der Prozessor einen offenen Multiplikator hat, d.h. er lässt sich leicht sehr hoch übertakten. Ob du jetzt den 2400 oder den 2500 nimmst, ist egal. Beide sind ungefähr gleichschnell.
Wenn dich die Lautstärke von Boxed-Kühler stört, dann nimmst du am besten den Katana 3 noch dazu.
Als Board kannst du die von mir emfohlenen nehmen, oder ein H67-Board, z.B. das ASUS P8H67-V.

Bei dem Asgard ist ja vorne schon einer montiert. Da solltest du hinten noch einen hin machen, der die Warmluft wieder heraustransporitert. Emfehlenswert wäre z.B. der Prolimatech Vortex 120mm oder die Bequiet Silent Wings.

Das Netzteil ist okay. Alternativ gäbe es da noch das Antec High Current Gamer 520W.

Hier ist ein relativ günstiger 24-Zoller Monitor:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Iiyama ProLite E2409HDS-B1


----------



## Rhodanos213 (2. Januar 2012)

So hier meine Zusammenstellung, hoffe die geht so in Ordnung:

Prozessor
Intel Core i5-2500 Box, LGA1155
Prozessorkühler
Scythe Katana 3, nur für Intel-CPUs
Mainboard
ASUS P8H67-V Rev 3.0, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3
Arbeitsspeicher
8GB-Kit GeIL Enhance Corsa PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)
Grafikkarte
Sapphire HD6870 1G GDDR5 PCI-E DL-DVI-I+SL-DVI-D / HDMI / DP
Festplatte
Hitachi DESKSTAR 7K1000.C 500GB, 16MB, SATA II, 8,9cm (3,5")
DVD-Brenner
LiteOn iHAS324-32 schwarz SATA Retail
Gehäuse
Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower - black/orange
Netzteil
Corsair Builder Series CX500 V2, 500 Watt (dein Netzteil hab ich bei Hardwareversand nicht gefunden)
Gehäuselüfter
be quiet! Silent Wings Pure 120mm


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. Januar 2012)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520

RAM musst du wohl anderen nehmen, sonst passt der Katana nicht drauf.
Ich habe den hier: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 CL9

sonst passt alles


----------



## Rhodanos213 (2. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank und einen schönen Tag noch.


----------



## DocCox (3. Januar 2012)

Hey,

also beim PC bist du denk' ich mal schon gut beraten worden  Also nen guten Bildschirm in der Preisklasse kann ich dir empfehlen:

Der "ASUS VE246H" ist der den ich selber nutze... Den gibt's aber grad wieso auch immer nicht mehr auf Amazon zu kaufen...
Da gibt's aber den "ASUS VE248H", der im Moment gut runtergesetzt ist und als Nachfolger meines Monitors wahrscheinlich auch nicht schlecht ist 

http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_no...Dcomputers&field-keywords=Asus+VE246H&x=0&y=0http://www.amazon.de/VE248H-widescr...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1325625559&sr=1-1

Gruß Cox


----------



## Zocker15xD (3. Januar 2012)

Jaa, der ASUS ist auch in Ordnung.

Dieser Lenovo war halt für nen 24-Zoller sehr günstig (was der ASUS ja auch ist; jetzt, wo du das Modell postest, würde ich sogar eher zum ASUS tendieren), hat gute technische Daten UND gute Bewertungen.


----------



## Rhodanos213 (4. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, hatte selbst auch nochmal in den Testberichten gestöbert und bin dann bei Asus gelandet.

Diese beiden haben es dann in die Endausscheidung geschafft Asus VE247H und eurer Asus VE248H. Sind von den Daten her identisch soweit ich es mit meinem Halbwissen überblicken konnte, bis auf den geringen Größenunterschied. Deshalb wird es einer der beiden werden, je nachdem wie sich die Preise bis Februar entwickeln


----------



## Rhodanos213 (8. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

hab nochmal ne Frage.

Werde mir eine neue Tastatur und Mouse erst später zulegen(da meine alten noch in Ordnung sind), deshalb bleibt jetzt etwas mehr Geld für die Grafikkarte übrig ca. 200€.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir dafür eine gute Empfehlen, sollte nicht zu laut sein und die Temperatur im normalen Bereich liegen. Wäre gut wenn es die Grafikkarte bei Hardwareversand gibt, da ich den PC dort bestellen und zusammenbauen lassen wollte.

Hab selbst schon mal geschaut und die hier gefunden:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 DiRT3, 1GB GDDR5
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Palit Geforce GTX 560 Ti Sonic, 1024MB, PCI-Express
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - XFX RADEON HD 6950 800M 1GB DDR5 DUAL MINIDP HDMI DUAL DVI


----------



## ExCorZisssT (8. Januar 2012)

Schau mal hier ;P GeForce GTX 560 Ti vs Radeon HD 6950 – Performance Comparison Benchmarks @ Hardware Compare


----------



## Rhodanos213 (8. Januar 2012)

Danke mein Englisch ist leider nicht so besonders, doch kann ich die Daten deuten. Leider steht das nichts zur Lautstärke oder Temperatur soweit ich sehen konnte.

Außerdem kann ich nicht erkennen welche GeForce GTX 560 Ti gemeint ist bei Hardwareversand gibt es einige mit der Bezeichnung.


----------



## Zocker15xD (8. Januar 2012)

Die 560 Ti ist die beste Wahl, und zwar eine von diesen:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti FPB, 1024MB DDR5, PCI-Express
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti DS Superclocked, 1024MB, PCI-Express

Die Classfield ist noch etwas leiser.


----------



## Rhodanos213 (8. Januar 2012)

Hatte mir schon einige Karten in der Vergleichen angeschaut und bin auch bei diesen gelandet (die 10 Jahre Garantie sind super), allerdings sind sie doch etwas lauter und vor allem heizer als andere. Deshalb hab ich sie etwas zurück gestellt.


----------



## Zocker15xD (8. Januar 2012)

Viel "lauter" und wärmer sind die Referenzkarten auch nicht.
Dann nimmst halt die Version mit den 2 Lüftern, die kühlt besser und somit auch leiser.

Man kann auch alles andere nehmen, aber die haben halt keine 10 Jahre Garantie wie die EVGAs.
Das einzige, wovon ich abrate, sind die MSI Twin Frozer IIs und die Hawx´, die haben keine Spawa-Kühler.


----------



## Rhodanos213 (8. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe, schönen Abend noch


----------



## Zocker15xD (8. Januar 2012)

danke dir auch


----------

